# Seeking Gamers in Houston/U of H Area



## morrolan (Feb 28, 2004)

Title says it all.  I'm looking for gamers or groups around Houston especially any going to University of Houston.  I'm a bit burned on vanilla D&D, so I would prefer a d20 modern game of some type.  Favs include Dark Matter, Shadow Chasers, CoC, etc, but I'm always open to try new stuff too.  I have plenty experience as both player and DM, and I'm happy to do both/either.

Cheers


----------



## The Cyber Samurai (Feb 29, 2004)

I might be moving to the Houston area for about 6 months for a job, so I would be interested in playing D20 Modern.


----------



## morrolan (Feb 29, 2004)

Cool.  Drop me a line if you do.  Do you GM?


----------



## The Cyber Samurai (Mar 4, 2004)

*Playing in Houston*



			
				morrolan said:
			
		

> Cool.  Drop me a line if you do.  Do you GM?





Sure, but I would like to get a chance to play also. What are you looking for?  Straight Modern, modern/supers, modern/shadow, modern/psi or all?  I am pretty much willing to tailor an adventure around players ultimate wishes (it just might not seem like it initially).


----------



## morrolan (Mar 4, 2004)

The Cyber Samurai said:
			
		

> Sure, but I would like to get a chance to play also. What are you looking for?  Straight Modern, modern/supers, modern/shadow, modern/psi or all?




Yes.  Anything really, though with a slight preference for modern/shadow or a supers game.  Really I just need some more bodies to revive a gaming group.  I'm willing to Gm, and look forward to putting ideas in action, but I have been the defacto GM for so long that a break to play would be cool


----------



## Pyske (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm currently playing in D20 Modern / Urban Arcana game in North Houston (I-45 @ 1960).  We've discussed recruiting some additional players, but I'll have to drop the GM a line to have him work out the details.  

We currently have 4 players, with 1 potentially dropping out.  The current roster of PCs include:  Antiquarian Grad Student (Smart5), Irish Pagan w/ Gun Fetish (Dedicated5), Tech Librarian / Consipary Theorist (Smart2/Fast1/TechMage2, me), Russian Expat (Strong3/ShadStalk2, possibly leaving), and Ex-Soldier w/ PTSD (Strong3/StreetWar2, GMPC).  Good gender balance, experienced RPers, adult, reasonably well-adjusted.  Mostly mission-based, but GM is open to input.  Play alternating Friday nights (6pm - late).

If none of the above is a deal-breaker for you, drop me a line and I'll try to connect you with the GM.

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## morrolan (Mar 4, 2004)

Pyske - Sounds ideal.  I'll get in touch with you soon.


----------



## The Cyber Samurai (Mar 5, 2004)

I wouldn't be able to game on Fridays, but I would be willing to do a modern supers or shadow any week night.


----------

